# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  what is the sensors

## بنت الحصن

Objectives :

To make a research about sensors, and compare between them .


· Inductive sensor :
advantage :- 
1. non- contact sensor ((magnetic field )) 
2. cheap 
3. reliable 

disadvantage :- 
1. range is very small 
2. sense only the metal material 

· Capacitive sensor :- 
advantage :- 
1. non- contact sensor ((electrical field )) 
2. cheap 
3. reliable 
4. sense a non metal material 

disadvantage :- range is very small

· Optical sensor :-
Three are four kind : 
a) Transmitter and receiver in the same unit 
b) Transmitter and receiver in the same unit with reflectance 
c) Transmitter and receiver in two different unit 
d) Transmitter and receiver in the same unit with fiber optical 

advantage :- 
1. non- contact sensor 
2. the range is relatively large 
3. reliable 
4. sense a non metal material 

disadvantage :- relatively expensive 







· Ultra- sonic sensor :-





Sonar module identifying obstacles, 10cm to 1.2m, which can easily be connected to a microcontroller.


advantage :- 

• The lowest power consumption
• Superior beam shape
• Stable Range Readings
• No central blind spot
• The smallest PCB
• Mounting holes
• Detects objects from 0 to 254 inches (6.45 meters) 
• Provides range of objects from 6 to 254 inches (6.45 meters)
• Serial (0-5V), Analog voltage or PW output
• 42 KHz ultrasonic ping
• Free run or trigger operation
• Worldwide patents pending 
disadvantage :- 

the range between to value (from …. To) range 







· Laser sensor :






.advantage :- 

• Class 1 infrared laser scanner (0.8 mW or less)
• Light weight (160g) 
• Ultra compact size (50 x 50 x 70mm) 
• 240° area scanning range with 0.36° angular resolution 
• +/- 10mm accuracy 
• 10Hz scanning rate 
• Detectable range is 20mm to 4m 
• Low power consumption (2.5 Watts) allows for longer battery life in robotic application. 500mA at 5V. 
• USB and Serial (RS-232) interfaces for maximum flexibility

· Potentiometer :-


This rotation sensor can be turned 10 full rotations. Perfect for adding a rotary switch to your robot or for building prototypes. Includes 60cm sensor cable.


60mm Slider, this is a linear potentiometer (variable resistor). Great for determining how far an object slides. Perfect for building prototypes. Comes with 60cm sensor cable.

----------


## شووشو

مشكووورررر

----------


## نافذة صحار

تشكري على الجهود الله يعطيك العافية

----------

